# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  لماذا جاءت (الفاسقون) في قوله: "وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون" بالرفع مع أنَّها مستثنى؟

## مبتدئة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

قال تعالى في سورة البقرة : 
*" وَلَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَآ إِلَيْكَ آياتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَا يَكْفُرُ بِهَآ إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقُونَ "*

هل من عنده علم يخبرنا ، لماذا جاءت كلمة الفاسقون هنا بالرفع مع أنها مستثنى ؟

وجزيتم خيرا .

----------


## سالم اليمان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> 
> قال تعالى في سورة البقرة : 
> *" وَلَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَآ إِلَيْكَ آياتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَا يَكْفُرُ بِهَآ إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقُونَ "*
> 
> هل من عنده علم يخبرنا ، لماذا جاءت كلمة الفاسقون هنا بالرفع مع أنها مستثنى ؟
> 
> وجزيتم خيرا .


 لأن المستثنى منفي ناقص وفيه يعرب المستثنى حسب موقعه في الجملة وموقعه هنا فاعل.

----------


## مبتدئة

> لأن المستثنى منفي ناقص وفيه يعرب المستثنى حسب موقعه في الجملة وموقعه هنا فاعل.


أثابكم الله ..

و لكني لم أفهم المقصود بـ ناقص  هنا .. فهل من توضيح إن أمكن  ؟

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

ناقص يعني لم يذكر المستثنى منه

----------


## مبتدئة

بارك الله بكم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المستثنى إذا كان في جملة منفية ولم يذكر المستثنى منه (ناقص) فإنه يعرب كأن الجملة بغير استثناء

وما يكفر بها إلا الفاسقون

يعني ممكن نزيل النفي (ما) والاستثناء (إلا )

يكفر بها الفاسقون 

فتعرب حسب موقعها في الجملة

أما لو كانت في غير القرآن:
وما يكفر بها من الناس إلا الفاسقين

فتكون تامة منفية فتعرب مثلما ذكرتِ أنها مستثنى منصوب

والله أعلم

----------


## مبتدئة

جزاك الله خير أختي سارة على التوضيح وزادك علما وفهما

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

.

أشكر الإخوان على التوضيح ..


وللفائدة , فإن ( إلاّ ) في مثل هذا الاستثناء الناقص , تسمى أداة حصر وليست أداة استثناء ..



تحياتي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> جزاك الله خير أختي سارة على التوضيح وزادك علما وفهما


وجزاك أختي الفاضلة ورزقكم العلم والفهم والعمل الصالح والإيمان الراسخ

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

إعرابها : 
الفاسقون : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم

----------


## احمدجمعة

الاستثناء ناقص لأن المعنى قبل "إلا" لم يتم واحتاج لما بعد "إلا"

----------


## يحيى صالح

> إعرابها : 
> الفاسقون : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم


 
"الضمة الواو" ؟!!!

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

لعل أخانا استعجل ولم يراجع مشاركته قبل اعتمادها ولااظنها تخفى عليه ان شاء الله
الفاسقون:فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو نيابة عن الضمة لانه جمع مذكر سالم.

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

( إلا) في الاستثناء المفرغ تعرب: حرف استثناء ملغى ، أو: أداة حصر.

----------


## مبتدئة

جزاكم  الله كل خير وبارك بكم

----------


## أبو إبراهيم الهواري

الفاسقون هنا لاتعرب مستثنى بل هي فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو لأن الاستثناء هنا مفرغ ومعنى مفرغ أن العامل الذي قبل إلا يطلب العمل فيما بعدها (إلا) قال صاحب الأجرومية: وإن كان الكلام ناقصا كان على حسب العوامل نحو ماقام إلا زيد وما ضربت إلا زيدا... وقال ابن مالك في ألفيته: وإن يفرغ سابقٌ إلا لما * بعدُ يكن كما لو إلا عُدِما
ولينظر أحد شروح الألفية فالمقام لايسع لذكر شرح البيت هنا 
وأما أداة الاستثناء وهي إلا في هذه الآية فيقال فيها أداة حصر أي أن الكفر بالآيات محصور على الفاسقين -ومعلوم أن الحصر منه حقيقي ومنه إضافي- ويقال فيها أيضا أداة إيجاب أوإبطال للنفي السابق والنفي السابق هنا هو ما.
وأسأل الله أن أكون قد وفقت في التوضيح وفقنا الله جميعا للعلم والعمل

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته لقد أخطأت وهذا بسبب السرعة الحمد لله لأن الأخ الفاضل يحي صالح قد إكتشف هذا الخطأ واشكره  وأهديه ســـلاما لو رفع إلى السمــاء لكـــان قمــــــرا منيــرا 
ولـو نــزل إلى الأرض لكـساهــــــا سنــــــــــــد  سا وحــريرا
ولو مزج بمياه البحار لجعل الملح الفرات عذبا فراتا سلسبيلا صلاح بركان    حيث قلت : الفاسقون : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم والصواب هو فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو نيابة عن الضمة لأنه جمع مذكر  سالم.والحمد لله لأن لله عبادا فطنا ....

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
  لقد احترت كثيرا فى إعراب اسم الجلالة " الله " فى قول شوقى - رحمه الله - فى قصيدة النفس العينية حيث يقول:
  اللهَ فى الأحبار من متهالك ... نضو ومهتوك المسوح مصرع    حيث إن كل نسخ الديوان - بما فيها تحقيق د. أحمد الحوفى - تذكر أنه منصوب على الاستغاثة وعندى أنه لايصح ذلك ثم ما ما تفسير الأبيات الخمسة بعد هذا البيت والتى يذكر الديوان أنها وصف لما عاناه الأحبار والفلاسفة من البحث عن حقيقة النفس أريد تفسير الأبيات الخمسة كل بيت على حدة . ومطلع القصيدة هو : 
   ضمى قناعك يا سعاد أو ارفعى  ..  هذى المحاسن ما خلقن لبرقع
 فهل من متكرم علينا جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

هل من مجيب ؟ ؟

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته يا أخي إبراهيم الشناوي إنني وأنا أبحث لك عن تفسير للأبيات علمت أنا قصيدة النفس العينية هي لإبن سينا ورد عليها شوقي في القصيدة التي أردت أنت تفسير أبياتها أنظر أخي 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
القصيدة العينية في النفسلابن سينا ورد شوقي عليها: 

هَبَطَتْ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ المَحَلِّ الأَرْفَعِوَرْقَاءُ ذَاتُ تَعَزُّزٍ وَتَمَنُّـــعِ 
مَحْجُوبَةٌ عَنْ مُقْلَةِ كُلِّعَارِفٍ وَهْيَ الَّتِي سَفَرَتْ وَلَمْ تَتَبَرْقَـعِ 
وَصَلَتْ عَلَى كُرْهٍإِلَيْكَ وَرُبَّمَا كَرِهَتْ فِرَاقَكَ وَهْيَ ذَاتُ تَفَجُّعِ 
أَنِفَتْ وَمَاأَلِفَتْ فَلَمَّا وَاصَلَتْ أَنِسَتْ مُجَاوَرَةَ الخَرَابِ البَلْقَـعِ 
وَأَظُنُّهَا نَسِيَتْ عُهُودًا بِالحِمَى وَمَنَازِلاً بِفِرَاقِهَا لَمْتَقْنـــَعِ 
حَتَّى إِذَا اتَّصَلَتْ بِهَاءِ هُبُوطِهَا عَنْ مِيمِمَرْكَزِهَا بِذَاتِ اُلأَجْرَعِ 
عَلِقَتْ بِهَا ثَاءُ الثَّقِيلِ فَأَصْبَحَتْبَيْنَ المَعَالِمِ وَالطُّلُولِ الخُضَّـعِ 
تَبْكِي إِذَا ذَكَرَتْ عُهُودًابِالْحِمَى بِمَدَامِعٍ تَهْمِي وَلَمَّا تُقْلِــعِ 
وَتَظَلُّ سَاجِعَةً عَلَىالدِّمْنِ الَّتِي دَرَسَتْ بِتِكْرَارِ الرِّيَاحِ الأَرْبَعِ 
إِذْ عَاقَهَاالشِّرْكُ الكَثِيفُ وَصَدَّهَا قَفَصٌ عَنِ الأَوْجِ الفَسِيحِ المُرْبِعِ 
وَغَدَتْ مُفَارِقَةً لِكُلِّ مُخْلِفٍ عَنْهَا حَلِيفِ التُّرْبِ غَيْرِمُشَيِّعِ 
سَجَعَتْ وَقَدْ كُشِفَ الغِطَاءُ فَأَبْصَرَتْ مَا لَيْسَ يُدْرَكُبِالعُيُونِ الهُجَّعِ 
وَغَدَتْ تُغَرِّدُ فَوْقَ ذِرْوَةِ شَاهِقٍ وَالعِلْمُيَرْفَعُ كُلَّ مَنْ لَمْ يُرْفَعِ 
فَلِأَيِّ شَيْءٍ أُهْبِطَتْ مِنْ شَامِخٍعَالٍ إِلَى قَعْرِ الحَضِيضَ الأَوْضَعِ 
إِنْ كَانَ أَهْبَطَهَا الإِلَهُلِحِكْمَةٍ طُوِيَتْ عَنِ الفَطِنِ اللَّبِيبِ الأَرْوَعِ 
فَهُبُوطُهَا إِنْكَانَ ضَرْبَةَ لاَ زِبٍ لِتَكُونَ سَامِعَةً بِمَا لَمْ تَسْمَعِ 
وَتَعُودَعَالِمَةً بِكُلِّ حَقِيقَةٍ فِي العَالَمَيْنِ فَخَرْقُهَا لَمْ يُرْقَعِ
وَهْيَ الَّتِي قَطَعَ الزَّمَانُ طَرِيقَهَا حَتَّى لَقَدْ غَربت بِعَيْنِالمَطْلَعِ 
فَكَأَنَّهَا بَرْقٌ تَأَلَّقَ بِالحِمَى ثُمَّ انْطَوَى فَكأَنَّهُلَمْ يَلْمَعِ 

**هذه هي القصيدة العينية لإبن سينا ومعارضة أحمد شوقي على عينيّة ابن سينا:
 

ضُمِّي قِنَاعَكِ يَا سُعاَدُ أَوِ ارْفَعِيهَذِي المحَاسِنُ مَا خُلِقْنَ لِبُرْقُعِ 
1الضَّاحِيَاتُ الضَّاحِكَاتُودُونَهَا سِتْرُ الجَلاَلِ وبُعْدُ شَأْوِ المَطْلَعِ 
 1 يَا دُمْيَةً لايُسْتَزَادُ جَمَالُهَا زِيدِيه حُسْنَ المُحْسِنِ المُتَبَرِّعِ 
 1  مَاذَاعَلَى سُلْطَانِهِ من وَقْفَةٍ لِلضَّارِعِينَ وَعَطْفَةٍ لِلْخُشَّعِ 
1  بَلْمَا يَضُرُّكِ لَوْ سَمَحْتِ بِجَلْوَةٍ إِنَّ العَرُوسَ كَثِيرَةُ المُتَطَلِّعِ 
 1  لَيْسَ الحِجَابُ لِمَنْ يَعِزُّ مَنَالُهُ إِنَّ الحِجَابَ لِهَيِّنٍ لَمْيُمْنَعِ 
أَنْتِ الَّتِي اتَّخَذَ الجَمَالُ لِعِزِّهِ مِنْ مَظْهَرٍوَلِسِرِّهِ مِنْ مَوْضَعِ 
وَهْوَ الصَّنَاعُ يَصُوغُ كُلَّ دَقِيقَةٍوَأَدَقَّ مِنْكِ بَنَانُهُ لَمْ تَصْنَعِ 
لَمَسَتْكِ رَاحَتُهُ وَمَسَّكِرُوحُهُ فَأَتَى البَدِيعُ عَلَى مِثَالِ المُبْدِعِ 
الله ِفي الأَحْبَارِمِنْ مُتَهَالِكٍ نِضْوٍ وَمَهْتُوكِ المُسُوكِ مُصَرَّعِ 
مِنْ كُلِّ غَاوٍفِي طَوِيَّةِ رَاشِدٍ عَاصِي الظَّوَاهِرِ فِي سَرِيرَةِ طَيِّعِ 
يَتَوَهَّجُونَ وَيُطْفِئُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ سُرُجُ بِمُعْتَرَكِ الرِّيَاحِالأَرْبَعِ 
عَلِمُوا فَضَاقَ بِهِمْ وشَقَّ طَرِيقُهُمْ والجَاهِلُونَعَلَى الطَّرِيقِ المَهْيَعِ 
ذَهَبَ ابْنُ سِينَا لَمْ يَفُزْ بِكِ سَاعَةًوَتَوَلَّتِ الحُكَمَاءُ لَمْ تَتَمَتَّعِ 
هَذَا مَقَامُ كُلِّ عِزٍّدُونَهُ شَمْسُ النَّهَارِ بِمِثْلِهِ لَمْ تَطْمَعِ 
فَمُحَمَّدٌوَالمَسِيحُ تَرَجَّلاَ وَتَرَجَّلَتْ شَمْسُ النَّهَارِ لِيُوشَعِ 
مَابَالُ أَحْمَدَ عَيَّ عَنْكِ بَيَانُهُ بَلْ مَا لِعِيسَى لَمْ يَقُلْ أَوْ يَدَّعِ 
وَلِسَانُ مُوسَى انْحَلَّ إِلاَّ عُقْدَةٌ مِنْ جَانِبَيْكِ عِلاَجُهَالَمْ يَنْجَعِ 
لَمَّا حَلَلْتِ بِآدَمَ حَلَّ الحُبَى وَمشَى عَلَىالمَلَأِ السُّجُودِ الرُّكَّعِ 
وَأَرَى النُّبُوُّةَ فِي ذُرَاكِتَكَرَّمَتْ فِي يُوسُفَ وَتَكَلَّمَتْ فِي المُرْضَعِ 
وَسَقَتْ قُرَيْشٌعَلَى لِسَانِ مُحَمَّدٍ بِالبَابِلِيِّ مِنَ البَيَانِ المُمْتِعِ 
وَمَشَتْ بِمُوسَى فِي الظَّلاَمِ مُشَرَّدًا وَحَدَتْهُ فِي قُلَلِ الجِبَالِاللُمَّعِ 
حَتَّى إِذَا طُوِيَتْ وَرِثْتِ خِلاَلَهَا رُفَعَ الرَّحِيقِوَسِرُّهُ لَمْ يُرْفَعِ 
قَسَمَتْ مَنَازِلَكِ الحُظُوظُ فَمَنْزِلاًأَتْرَعْنَ مِنْكِ وَمَنْزِلاً لَمْ تَتْرَعِ 
وَخَلِيَّةٌ بِالنَّحْلِعَمِيرَةٌ وَخَلِيَّةٌ مَعْمُورَةٌ بِالتُبَّعِ 
وَحَظِيرَةٌ قَدْ أُودِعَتْغُرَرَ الدُّمَى وَحَظِيرَةٌ مَحْرُومَةٌ لَمْ تُودَعِ 
نَظَرَ الرَّئِيسُإِلَى كَمَالِكِ نَظْرَةً لَمْ تَخْلُ مِنْ بَصَرِ اللَّبِيبِ الأَرْوَعِ 
فَرَآهُ مَنْزِلَةً تَعَرَّضُ دُونَهَا قِصَرُ الحَيَاةِ وَحَالُ وَشْكِ المَصْرَعِ 
لَوْلاَ كَمَالُكِ فِي الرّئِيسِ وَمِثْلِهُ لَمْ تَحْسُنِ الدُّنْيَاوَلَمْ تَتَرَعْرَعِ 
اللهُ ثَبَّتَ أَرْضَهُ بِدَعَائِمٍ هُمْ حَائِطُالدُّنْيَا وَرُكْنُ المَجْمَعِ 
لَو أَنَّ كُلَّ أَخِي يَرَاعٍ بَالِغٍشَأْوَ الرَّئِيسِ وَكُلَّ صَاحِبِ مِبْضَعِ 
ذَهَبَ الكَمَالُ سُدًىوَضَاعَ مَحَلُّهُ فِي العَالَمِ المُتَفَاوُتِ المُتَنَوِّعِ 
يَا نَفْسُمِثْلُ الشَّمْسِ أَنْتِ أَشِعَّةٌ فِي عَامِرٍ وَأَشِعَّةٌ فِي بَلْقَعِ 
فَإِذَا طَوَى اللهُ النَّهَارَ تَرَاجَعَتْ شَتَّى الأَشِعَّةُ فَالْتَقَتْ فِيالمَرْجَعِ 
لَمَّا نُعِيتِ إِلَى المَنَازِلِ غُودِرَتْ دَكًّا وَمِثْلُكِفِي المَنَازِلِ مَا نُعِي
ضَجَّتْ عَلَيْكِ مَعَالِمًا وَمَعَاهِدًاوَبَكَتْ فِرَاقَكِ بِالدُّمُوعِ الهُمَّعِ 
آذَنْتِهَا بِنَوًى فَقَالَتْلَيْتَ لَمْ تَصِل الحِبَالَ وَلَيْتَهَا لَمْ تُقْطَعِ 
وَرِدَاءِجُثْمَانٍ لَبِسْتِ مُرَقَّمٍ بِيَدِ الشَّبَابِ عَلَى المَشِيبِ مُرَقَّعِ 
كَمْ بِنْتِ فِيهِ وَكَمْ خفِيَتْ كَأَنَّهُ ثَوْبُ المُمَثِّلِ أَوْثِيَابُ المُرْفِعِ 
أَسَئِمْتِ مِنْ دِيبَاجِهِ فَنَزَعْتِهِ والخزُّأَكْفَانٌ إِذَا لَمْ يُنْزَعِ 
فَزِعَتْ وَمَا خَفِيَتْ عَلَيْهَا غَايَةٌلَكِنَّ مَنْ يَرِدِ القِيَامَةَ يَفْزَعِ 
ضَرَعَتْ بِأَدْمُعِهَا إِلَيْكِوَمَا دَرَتْ أَنَّ السَّفِينَةَ أَقْلَعَتْ فِي الأَدْمُعِ 
أَنْتِالوَفِيَّةُ لاَ الذِّمَامُ لَدَيْكِ مَذْ مُومٌ وَلاَ عَهْدُ الهَوَى بِمُضَيَّعِ 
أَزْمَعْتِ فَانْهَلَّتْ دُمُوعُكِ رِقَّةً وَلَو اسْتَطَعْتِ إِقَامَةًلَمْ تُزْمِعِي
بَانَ الأَحِبَّةُ يَوْمَ بَيْنِكِ كُلُّهُمْ وَذَهَبْتِبِالمَاضِي وَبِالمُتَوَقَّ  عِ
يا أخي إبراهيم هل تريد تفسير وتحليل الأبيات التي أمامها رقم واحد في قصيدة التي رد عليها لأحمد شوقي لكي يتضح لنا السؤال ونحللها ونفسرها إن شاء الله أنا في الإنتضار
-------------------------------------------------------- دعوني أوفي العلم في البحث حقه    وأشرب من كأس التعلم صافيا 
ومـــن قــال أنــــي سيد وأبن سيد    فقلمي وهذا الورق عمي وخاليا 
صلاح بركان

----------


## أبوشهدان

ورد الاسم مرفوعا لأنه فاعل وهو هنا نسميه محصور وليس مستثنى فتركيب الاستثناء يفرض حضور المستثنى والمستثنى منه والأداة أمّا أسلوب الحصر ويفرض حضور الأداة والمحصور

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الأخ الكريم صلاح بركان الجزائرى لقد ظننت أن لن يجيبنى أحد ولا تعلم قدر ما دخلنى من السرور بردك والآن إلى القصيدة : أما أولا فأنا أعلم أنها معارضة لقصيدة النفس العينية لابن سينا ولقصيدة ابن سينا عدة شروح لكن لم أقف على شئ منها للأسف . ثانيا : سؤالى عن معنى الأبيات : الله فى الأحبار من متهالك ...حتى قوله فمحمد لك والمسيح ترجلا .. البيت . هذا وقد بحثت فيما ما وقفت عليه من كتب أو مقالات أوغيرها التى تحدثت عن شوقى - رحمه الله - ككتاب " أحمد شوقى " لزكى مبارك و" الموازنة بين الشعراء" له ووحى القلم للرافعى وغير ذلك فعجبت أن أحدا لم يتكلم على هذه القصيدة ولم أقف إلا على كلام المقتطف المذكور فى الديوان ولهذا سألت عن كتاب الدكتور عباس حسن " المتنبى وشوقى دراسة ونقد وموازنة " وقد كنت قرأته قديما ولا أذكر أنه تعرض لهذه القصيدة لأنها ليست للمتنبى لكن أقول :لعل وعسى . فلما كان ذلك استعنت الله وشرحتها لنفسى فاعترضنى قول الديوان : نصب اسم الجلالة على الاستغاثة...الخ ولا أراه يصح من جهة اللغة ولم أفهم الأبيات التى بعده ومعذرة للإطالة . . وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته يا أخي إبراهيم الشناوي بما أنه دخلك شك في إعراب كلمة لفظ الجلالة في هذا البيت :                  الله ِفي  الأَحْبَارِمِنْ  مُتَهَالِكٍ نِضْوٍ وَمَهْتُوكِ المُسُوكِ مُصَرَّعِ 
مِنْ كُلِّ غَاوٍفِي طَوِيَّةِ رَاشِدٍ عَاصِي  الظَّوَاهِرِ فِي سَرِيرَةِ طَيِّعِ
سوف أنشرهذا البيت بإسمي أنا في منتدى اللغة العربية لكي يعلق على إعراب كلمة الجلالة  بعض اللإخوة وما عليك أنت سوى المقارنة في إعرابها هل هي كإعرابك أنت أم كإعراب العامة لها وهذا لكي تتأكد من بعض الإخوة المختصين طلبت منك أن أكتبها خارج موضوع الأخت المبتدئة لكي يراها بعض الزوار لمجلس اللغة العربية وهذا ليساعدوك في حل الإعراب ، وكذلك سأضع الأبيات التي تريد شرحها في مجلس اللغة العربية وهذا أيضا لكي يساعونك في الشرح والبحث أنني أبحث لكعن شرحها فأصبر علينا لأنه ما رزقنا به الله سنقوله والحمد لله 
ستجدوا في مجلس  اللغة العربية هذين الموضوعين بأسمى أنا وما عليك سوى الدخول لرؤيةتعليقات الإخوة على أسئلتك

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن المصراتي

إذا كانت الجملة منفية والمستثنى منه محذوف فإن مابعد إلا يعرب حسب موقعه في الجملة ، والفاسقون هنا فاعل للفعل يكفر

----------

